# Achat Apple tv : quel modèle ?



## nlex (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir sil y a un endroit ou je peux voir toutes les différences entre les différents modèles d'AppleTV ?

En effet je songe en acheter une d'occase et je compte bien la bricoler : si la seule difference est le disque dur alors autant prendre un vieux modèle car je compte bien changer le disque dur un conseil ?


----------



## napalmatt (31 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

L'ATV n'a pas changé depuis des lustres (*jamais en fait*), d'un point de vue matériel. Sur les deux derniers modèles proposés en parallèle par Apple il y a encore quelques temps, seule la taille du disque dur changeait.


----------



## wayne (5 Avril 2010)

Va donc voir sur apple store.
Les DD étaient de 40 et 160 Go.
Il n'y a plus que les 160 Go en vente, j'en ai une de 160, j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## fastroad (7 Avril 2010)

Je possède un appletv acheté d'occasion à 155. Le 160Go IDE s'impose si l'on veut stocker des films. J'ai installé ATVFlash, j'ai donc internet par WIFI, ma box est de type g, les vidéos sont donc saccadé manque de débit ou carte graphique insuffisante carte Gforce 7400 64Mo. Même pb d'image avec eye tv. Pas de Bluetooth, j'ai installé un clavier et une souris à fil, un peu barbant car il faut aussi un Hub(1 seule prise USB). On peut visualisé les films par une simple clé USB ou disque dur. Pas top même jailbreaké.
Il chauffe beaucoup, même en veille mais c'est normal. J'ai pris Apple care au cas ou par sécurité.
Un peu déçu du matériel car un peu dépassé, processeur pentium M 1Ghz, carte graphique 64Mo, 256Mo de RAM comme un iphone, disque dur 2.5 'IDE qui deviennent assez rare


----------



## amonbophis (1 Mai 2010)

j'ai acheté un appletv il y a 2 mois
intéret : musique itunes, photos iphoto, et jailbreak pour les séries tv, films divx et crack pour lecture sur une tv cathodique.

acheté 40Go sur le refurb.
acheté apple tv (36 euros, ça c'est un peu cher)
et surtout : j'avais récupéré un disque dur 500Go externe USB 2,5'. avec le crack dans apple tv, possibilité de reconnaitre ce disque dur externe comme le disque dur principal : itunes reconnait 500Go et pas 40. le seul point négatif, c'est esthétique: un dd posé sur l'apple tv. mais l'énorme avantage : je peux y mettre toute ma musique (100Go), toutes mes photos (40 Go) et tous mes films (plus de 200Go), sans me faire de soucis sur le manque de place.

je pense que là l'apple tv a un gros plus.

comme je n'ai pas de télé HD, le fait de ne pas pouvoir lire de films HD ne me manque pas

voila pour mon expérience.

c'est sur que d'autres media center sont surement plus intéressant, mais comme tout est sous mac chez moi, tout est très "fluide"


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

Salut 

J'aimerais quelques précisions sur l'ATV, en fait d'après ce que mon petit cerveau a capté c'est que l'on transfère sa musique, ses films etc... sur l'ATV et on peut la raccorder en hdmi ensuite ?

Mais comment fais-t-on ce transfert via Wifi ? On gère tout depuis itunes sur le mac, on synchronise avec l'ATV et voilà on peut fermer le mac et ne plus utiliser l'ATV ? 

On parle de ré-encoder les vidéos c'est un format différent de celui que l'on connait sur mac ? 
Peut-on enregistrer en direct sur l'ATV, j'ai une freebox hd et j'aimerais de temps en temps faire des enregistrements de certains programmes, c'est possible ou pas ? 

Désolé de toutes ces questions mais j'aimerais avoir tous les tenants et aboutissants de cet ATV 

Merci


----------



## wayne (30 Mai 2010)

'aimerais quelques précisions sur l'ATV, en fait d'après ce que mon petit cerveau a capté c'est que l'on transfère sa musique, ses films etc... sur l'ATV et on peut la raccorder en hdmi ensuite ?

*Oui, il y une prise hdmi pour ça*

Mais comment fais-t-on ce transfert via Wifi ? On gère tout depuis itunes sur le mac, on synchronise avec l'ATV et voilà on peut fermer le mac et ne plus utiliser l'ATV ? 

*Oui, on gère le tableau de bord depuis l'onglet "AppleTV dans iTunes et la synchro se fait ensuite toute seule, à chaque fois que iTunes est allumé. En dehors de ça, toute les synchro son stockées sur l'AppleTV et donc tout fonctionne, bien sûr, avec l'iMac éteind *

On parle de ré-encoder les vidéos c'est un format différent de celui que l'on connait sur mac ? 
Peut-on enregistrer en direct sur l'ATV, j'ai une freebox hd et j'aimerais de temps en temps faire des enregistrements de certains programmes, c'est possible ou pas ? 

*Le format est le m4v, souvent, l'intégration dans iTunes assure la mise au bon format, sinon, il y a des convertisseurs gratuit qui font cela tres bien: ffmpeg, Hanbrake, ...
On ne peux pas faire des enregistrement TV comme avec la Freebox mais on peux acheter ou louer tout le contenu de l'iTunes store (films, series, music, ... directement depuis la télé par l'apple TV et on a aussi un accès à Youtube, a tous les podcasts, aux radios, à mon compte MobileMe...*

Désolé de toutes ces questions mais j'aimerais avoir tous les tenants et aboutissants de cet ATV 
*c'est des bonnes questions, je me suis posé exactement les mêmes avant d'acheter mon AppleTV 160Go, j'ai branché dessus la TVHD, ma chaine HiFi et je gère tout. On eux éteindre la Télé une fois choisi sa liste de musique, avec mon iPod touch, je peu aussi gérer n'importe ou de la maison. l'iPod est reconnu comme télécommande, on gère avec son écran.

Bref, c'est un bon produit, méconnu. L'arrivé de la location des films le mois dernier est un gros plus.*


----------

